# What is a good muzzleloader



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my first year doing the dedicated hunter program. I was hoping to get some input and advise on a good quality muzzleloader. In case I'm unsucessful during the bow hunt. I don't know anything about them whatsoever. Budget isn't super important to me. i'm mainly looking for something of good quality,value, and something I would be willing to keep and happy for the long haul. It doesn't need to be the most expensive one out there but prefer mid/upper end. I'm also a lefty if that matters but do own several rifles for a right hander which doesnt pose a problem. Do they make one that works well for both deer and elk?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would stick with 50 caliber and I like Thompson Center; the way my Omega is made dexterity would not make a difference. Time is really running short to use it for this year. There are numerous intricacies of a muzzy for which I think you should get a mentor to show you the ways to do it safely and to help you pick one out. Good luck!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I've owned four muzzys (a .45, two .50 and a .54 cal (I built as a kit) but had a .50 stolen so I'm currently at three. I don't portend to be an expert but I have some observations and opinions. 
I agree with Huge29 that Thompsons are solid, made in america, well performing guns. I'm pretty anal about doing research and for the money I think they are well engineered, well made, and hard to beat. They feel like quality and I've never had a miss-fire let alone a mechanical break-down. They're designed to load up to 150 gr of powder and their barrel twists are set up for moden bullets. The shot-gun primer set-up is far superior to the older #11 precussion caps (water proof and igition energies).

For your first muzzy you should stick with .50 cal. The best all-around caliber for a one-gun arsenal (bullet choices, muzzle velocity, down-range energy, etc., etc.). I have a .45 that has impressive ballistics and is fun but I can't hunt elk with it in in Colorado (because it is a .45 - no other reason).

There are a few eastern states that don't allow in-lines but they are the exception and in-lines are just so much more dependible, weather proof, quicker lighting, that unless you really want to be traditional they are also the place to start. They are also ambidextrous so left-handed doesn't matter.

I've worked up my in-lines with power-belt bullets (http://powerbeltbullets.com/). Once again, Colorado does not allow Sabots so I've worked away from them. A bullet with a plastic "belt" has many of the advantages of making consistent expansion and connection with the barrel and there is actually less things to fall apart in your cold hands compared to sabots.

I've moved from black-powder to Pyrodex and now to Hodgen's Triple Seven pellets(http://www.hodgdon.com/tripleseven.html).

Once again it's all about consistencey in packing that load down and pellets are just more consistent at this. On the other hand, my .54 loves Buffalo bullets behind 90 grains of powder: not 85, not 95. You can't get 90 grains of pellts - although I did use a 50 with 40 gr of powder but ultimately didn't find it was any easier that just 90 gr of powder.

Finally, Utah allows for 1X optics on muzzys (here again Colorado doesn't so don't take off the iron sights). You can find a couple manufactures out there (I have a Swift but I don't think they still make them). I got clarification from the DWR that the 1X "red dot" type battery operated optics are legal (I should have gotten it in writing but I didn't). I really like the quick target acquistition and low light advantages of this technology. I am a big fan of optics and the red-dot (but I have old tired eyes too). I think they are just more accurate.

Finally, if you know your way around a rifle, a hour of range time with someone who knows what they're doing is all you need to be proficient with muzzle-loader use and operation. Your going to have to learn to clean them but that's a different lession with lots of opinions but nothing to be afraid of. Getting a new one sighted in at 100 yards may be a different story but not a whole lot more time. On that note, I find a "fouled" barrel improves accuracy. That's why minimally you fire a couple primers/caps in an empty gun and during hunting season I use a gun that has been fired at least once. That's why I also like the non-corresive Triple-Seven. I've read recently that Army snipers also like fouled barrels so my observation here now has some professional support.

As I always tell myself when I take on something new: This isn't brain surgery. Don't be intimidated and jump right in. Muzzleloading is a great transition between rifle and archery. You don't need to practice as much, you've got to close distances down with hunting skills, and the woods aren't as full of orange colored knuckleheads!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well said Watcher!


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you two for the input. I will check it out when I get back from the bow hunt (if unsuccessful). Leaving tomorrow for the remainder of the hunt. Hopeful to get into the animals. Five of us packing into the wilderness on mules 9 miles back. Hoping to see more animals then people.


----------

